# Murfreesboro, TN - ID#A067268 Male, 8mos, blue



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I did a search and didn't see this guy so hopefully this isn't a dupe. 

To me (granted, it's hard to tell in the pic) he looks more like a blue GSD than a Malinois. From the email I just got about him, it sounds like he's <span style="color: #CC0000">*extremely urgent *</span>(like could be *euthanized Tuesday the 20th * ) He reminds me of those two sister pups from Gaston.

Petfinder Link 










More About A067268This DOG - ID#A067268 I am a male, brown and blue Belgian Malinois mix. The shelter thinks I am about 8 months old. I have been at the shelter since July 10. My Contact InfoRutherford County P.A.W.S. 
Murfreesboro, TN 
(615) 898-7740


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Looks more like a Mal than a GSD to me, but that photo is so horrid it's very hard to tell.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Exactly! I thought given that it's a puppy, a thin face etc. was more plausible. He really looks just like those two Mary Ann and someone else adopted out of Gaston.

He may be getting put down this morning so it could be a moot point.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

With the terrible picture I am inclinded to give the benefit of the doubt. The face almost looks like the pup could have a touch of mange.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hannah - I will check with my contacts, but it is my understanding he has Mal rescue and a backup - how current was the email?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Email confirmation from shelter worker and shelter volunteer that this boy has rescue. The shelter will notify my contact if that falls through.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If he has Mal rescue that would be fantastic! The email came to me last night and he was listed as currently urgent on the Dogs in Danger Site. But of course it's possible that someone just isn't updating regularly.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I didn't type fast enough. I posted before seeing your last response. Excellent!







Just didn't want this little baby boy to slip through the cracks. Thanks Darcy for following up!


----------

